# Chorus v Record durability & finicky factor



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm going back and forth between Chorus and Record for a build. I know there is reduced durability with titanium cogs and the grouppos essentially function similarly. 1) Is there a notable improvement in durability between chorus and record? (bushings v bearings for example) and, more importantly, 2) With some of the stuff I've read, I get the sense that Record is more finicky than chorus. Record requiring more tweeks than chorus once installed. Your thoughts please.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

voodooguy said:


> I'm going back and forth between Chorus and Record for a build. I know there is reduced durability with titanium cogs and the grouppos essentially function similarly. 1) Is there a notable improvement in durability between chorus and record? (bushings v bearings for example) and, more importantly, 2) With some of the stuff I've read, I get the sense that Record is more finicky than chorus. Record requiring more tweeks than chorus once installed. Your thoughts please.


0. Most of us who run Record still run Chorus cassettes. The Ti cogs do not last long, and the weight savings ain't worth it to me. Consider doing a mix-and-match: Record shifters, derailleurs, but Chorus cranks and cassette. That's what I do. 
1. The bearings will last longer. 
2. Hubris. What you observe may be negative correlation between price point and mechanic's competence .


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

I thought as much about the finicky piece. I like the mix and will probably go that way. I was thinking of Record brakes, too. My 2010 Chorus seem to work fine, but I like the look of the '11 Record calipers. Thanks.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

voodooguy said:


> I thought as much about the finicky piece. I like the mix and will probably go that way. I was thinking of Record brakes, too. My 2010 Chorus seem to work fine, but I like the look of the '11 Record calipers. Thanks.


Speaking of brakes, I ended up furthering the mixing and went with Mavic brakes. Black (which I like), slightly more braking power than Campag, Record weight, but Chorus price.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

I use a mix of Chorus and Record, opting for durability and long life.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

My light brown bike has a chorus 11 drivetrain with a record crank. There wasn't a significant difference in cost between chorus and record cranksets, so I went with the better bearings. My new dark brown bike will have record ergo levers and crankset with chorus derailleurs. I only use chorus cassettes and chains. When I went from 9 to 10 in 2003, the shop I bought my parts was late with delivery due to their mistake so they gave me a record cassette upgrade. Absolutely not worth it for the difference in weight versus durability. If I was mediumbill and a climber, I might consider Ti cassettes, but for bigbill, it's money poorly spent.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

My mix is even weirder. I have Record 10 shifters, brakes, and front derailleur, Centaur rear derailleur (mid-cage), Centaur cassette (13-29), and a SRAM Rival crank.

My 650B Rando is even weirder than that.


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

I don't think you can go wrong either way...just use Chorus cassette and chain (consumables) because the price and wear of the Record is not worth it. 

As for "finickiness"...I find Campy stuff just works...set it and forget it. I have 2001 Record 10sp and 2009 Super Record 11 sp and both work flawlessly. I just purchased 2010 Chorus 11 for a frameset I got off ebay...this build has been waiting for a long time. Hope to have it done in a month or so.


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

Note Ribble prices:

2010 chorus crank: $193
2011 Record crank: $462, saves ~50g

Note also, if you pick separate parts a Chorus group currently is only $950 with the 2010 crank (bundled groupset is more, as groups are not eligible for 20% discount)! So much for the weak dollar!


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't know about finicky but I sure don't think you need be worrying about durability with either group. I've got about 9000 miles on my Chorus group with narry a problem. Shux, I've got like 4000 miles on a Centaur group that works like the day I mounted it.

Get the group you want, and like Chris Keller said, set it and forget it.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Shop around for 2010 stuff.*

2010 Super Record cranks (CULT bearings) $369 @ Competitive Cyclist. Start there.
Check Ribble/Shiney Bikes for everything else.
Shifters/Dearailluers are all about the same.
Chorus for Chains and Cassettes.




ericjacobsen3 said:


> Note Ribble prices:
> 
> 2010 chorus crank: $193
> 2011 Record crank: $462, saves ~50g
> ...


----------



## Bobbin-Man (Oct 1, 2008)

Just to muddy the waters a little - 
My current build is progressing towards full 2011 Record ...... except, I'm considering either a 2010 Chorus or Record crankset to benefit from the saving over the price of the current 2011 Record crank. But .... 
Is there a durability difference between the 2010 Chorus and 2010 Record crank, chainrings or bearings?
And importantly, is there a noticeable difference in performance between 2010 and 2011 Record?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

2010 Chorus and Record have the same chainrings. Record is marginally lighter with USB bearings. I have 2009 Record UT with USB bearings and have had no issues with durability. Everything I've read indicates that 2010 and 2011 are identical with the exception of graphics. No performance difference between the years.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

So, let me ask you this: What about me being a Clydesdale at 260# and how that might impact the use of the R & SR carbon cranks? Is weight a factor to consider in R & SR cranks?


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

*Chorus / Record mix as well...*



Kai Winters said:


> I use a mix of Chorus and Record, opting for durability and long life.


On my SL3 I have 2010 11-speed Chorus shifters, cassette, chain, FD, .....and 11-speed Super Record RD, brakes and cranks.
Upgrading my R3SL to 11-speed: Chorus shifters, cassette, chain, cranks....Record brakes, FD, RD.
Always used a chorus cassette, saves me a few bucks and works perfectly.
I've been building with and riding on campy for years and it is not finicky. The stuff lasts and just works.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

voodooguy said:


> So, let me ask you this: What about me being a Clydesdale at 260# and how that might impact the use of the R & SR carbon cranks? Is weight a factor to consider in R & SR cranks?


For the same ITA/ENG BB standard, Campag UT crankset/system is pretty much as stiff as it gets. So if you are a clydesdale you'll be happiest with it. As far as durability goes, I think the crankarms are identical, the chainrings are nearly so. The major difference is the bearings, and as far as I can tell from my own experience and other posts here that's not a problem.


----------

